# أحدث جهاز gps من ترمبل



## هانى زكريا احمد (10 يوليو 2009)

ليس له منافس على الأطلاق وهو trimble R8GNSS MODEL 3
وهذا الرابط للجهاز
http://www.trimble.com/trimbler8gnss.shtml

المواصفات الفنيه لجهاز GPS Trimble R8GNSS
1- يرسل رسائل CMRX والتى تجعل حل ال RTK FIX فى حالة أنقطاع أشارة الراديو ولمدة لا تزيد عن 10 دقائق حتى يتثنى تغير بطارية الراديو او أصلاح العطل
2- ثنائى التردد L1/L2
3- مزود براديوا خارجى يصل مداه لأكثر من 13 كم بمنتهى الكفاءه .
4- الجهاز يعمل فى أسواء الظروف الجويه ودرجة الحراره التى يتحملها –40 °C to +65 °C
5- يوجد بالجهاز 220 قناة للأستقبال .
– – GPS: L1C/A, L1C, L1E, L2C, L2E, L5
– GLONASS: L1C/A, L1P, L2C/A (GLONASS M only), L2P
– SBAS: L1C/A, L5
– Galileo GIOVE-A and GIOVE-B​6- يتميز الجهاز بخفة الوزن 1.35 KG للرسيفر والأنتينا والراديوا الداخلى والبطاريه الداخليه
7- يعمل الجهاز بدون أسلاك تماما بأستخدام خاصية البلوتوث بين كامل وحداته
8- مزود بأحدث محرك متطور للأستخدام بطريقة الرصد السريع RTK.
9- الأنتينا المزود بها الجهاز ذات تصميم متطور لأستقبال الموجات بأقل تشتت ممكن ومصممه بحيث تقلل الأخطاء فى الرصد نتيجة عملية MULTIPATH .
10- يستقبل التصحيحات أثناء العمل بالـ RTK على راديوا UHF او شرائح GSM و GPRS
11- مقاوم للصدمات حتى أرتفاع 2
12- معزول ضد الأتربه والماء IPX7
13- كل مستقبل معه بطاريتان داخليتان تدعمه للعمل 14 ساعه متواصله مع وجود بطاريه أخرى خارجيه تستخدم لمدة 14 ساعه بمفردها وال 4 بطاريات الأخريات يمكن أستخدامهم مع الروفر
14- مزود بذاكره داخليه 57 ميجا بايت تدعم العمل لمدة 41 يوم متواصله بالنسبه للرصد الثابت أما بالنسبه للرصد المتحرك فالذاكره المستخدمه 512 م ب تمكنك من العمل حوالى 12000 ساعه
15- أستقبال شبكة الأقمار الروسيه جلوناس والأوربيه جاليليو والأمريكيه نافا ستار.
16- مزود بتكنولوجيا GNSS
17- الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال الموجات المدنيه L2C.
18- الجهاز مصمم لأستقبال موجات L5 .
19- مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
20- الجهاز يستقبل شبكات WAAS and EGNOS

الدقه
21- دقة الجهاز فى الرصد الثابت ±5 mm +0.5 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±5 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
22- دقة الجهاز فى الرصد المتحرك ±10 mm +1 ppm RMS أفقيا و ±20 mm +1ppm RMS رأسيا
23- القاعده مزوده براديو داخلى 450 GHZ يتيح العمل لمسافة 5 كيلومتر و تفعيله أختيارى لوجود راديوا خارجى مع الجهاز
24- يتم قياس النقطه بطريقة RTK فى 5 ثانيه فقط
25- يقيس خطوط حتى 30 كيلومتر بمنتهى الدقه
26- وقت الرصد لنقط الشبكات فى الخطوط القصيره يأخذ 8 دقائق كحد أدنى

الوحده المتحكمه بالجهاز والتى تسمى TSC2 والبرنامج الحقلى يتميزوا بالأتى :
1- بها وحدة بلوتوث داخلية
2- شاشه ملونه حساسه للمس
3- مزوده بذاكره داخليه 512 ميجا بايت تكفى للعمل لمدة 12000 ساعه
4- تعمل على نظام ويندوز موبيل 5
5- مزوده بمجموعة الأوفيس والأنترنت أكسبلورر
6- مزوده ببروسيسور داخلى 520 ميجا هرتز
7- لها مخارج USB لنقل البيانات منها واليها بمنتهى السهوله
8- تظهر خريطه على الشاشه ويمكن أستخدام صوره كخلفيه
9- مزوده بخواص صوتيه لأى رساله تظهر على شاشة الجهاز
10- البرنامج المستخدم بالموقع يحتوى على برامج لحساب المسافه بين نقطتين وحساب المسافات الرأسيه والأفقيه بين أى نقطتين وحساب المسافات المائله وحساب المساحات المقفله وعمل أوفسيت للخطوط وأيضا تقسيمها وتوقيعها بمنتهى السهوله والأقواس أيضا
11- البرنامج الحقلى يمكنه أستعراض ملف من الأتوكاد كخلفيه (فعاله) أى يمكن عمل SELECT على الخطوط والنقاط مباشرتا من عليها من على شاشة الجهاز ويمكن عمل توقيع منها للنقاط بمنتهى السهوله وأيضا يظهر الخطوط ويتعامل مع الطبقات بصوره سلسه وبالألوان
12- البرنامج الحقلى يحتوى على جزء خاص بالطرق
13- يمكن عمل توقيع للنقاط من الخريطه مباشرة بدون الدخول على قوائم فى البرنامج
14- البرنامج يتيح الرفع الطبوغرافى المتكرر والمرتبط بمسافة ثابتة او فتره زمنيه معينه أو الأثنان معا ويمكن عمل أوفسيت أثناء التوقيع المتكرر
15- نفس البرنامج الحقلى والمكتبى يستخدم بكامل أمكانياته مع الجى بى أس و التوتال أستيشن ترمبل
16- البرنامج به جميع أنواع الأحداثيات المختلفه وبه أمكانية خلق نظام أحداثى جديد خاص بى
17- يمكن جعل الجى بى أس يعمل على أى نظام أحداثى حتى ولو كان محلى أو مفترض بمنتهى الدقه أى يمكنه العمل على نقاط مفروضه بأى أحداثيات أو نقاط من TOTALSTATION

مواصفات البرنامج المكتبى (TGO)
1- البرنامج المكتبى (TGO) والذى يقوم بمعالجة البيانات التى تم تجميعها بواسطة الـ GPS غير محمى بدونجل مما يجعمل امكانيه تنصيبه على اكثر من جهاز كمبيوتر بسهوله ويسر .
2- يقوم البرنامج المكتبى بعمليات تحويل للاحداثيات بشكل سريع وبدقه عاليه مما يمكن من استخدامه منفردا للتحويل .
3- يستطيع البرنامج المكتبى استيراد 38 نسق (فورمات)مختلفه من البيانات ويمكنه اخراجها الى 65 نسق مختلف مما يسهل عمليه ادخال أو أخراج البيانات من وإلى برامج عده.
4- البرنامج يصدر ويستقبل ملفات RENIX
5- يستطيع تصدير وفتح ملفات DXF & shape file
6- البرنامج يكون surface 3d بخطوه واحده وأيضا يمكنه تخليق كنتور وتصدير الكنتور والأسطح للأتوكاد مباشرتا
7- البرنامج يحسب الحجوم
8- يمكن التعديل بمنتهى السهوله فى أى بيانات أو نقاط
9- يمكن التصدير لبرامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه GIS بخطوه واحده
10- يقوم البرنامج بمعالجة خطوط القاعده الطويله حتى 70 كم فى خطوه واحده
11- ضبط الشبكات NET WORK ADJUSTMENT فى أربع خطوات سهله جدا
12- يوجد بالبرنامج خاصية التخطيط لما قبل الرصد MISSION PLANNING حيث يبين أنسب أوقات الرصد خلال اليوم او الأسبوع أو الشهر القادم ويبين قيمة الـ DOP وأيضا عدد الأقمار وغيرها الكثير ويمكن طباعة النتائج على هيئة جداول زمنيه توضح أفضل أوقات الرصد
13- يمكن للبرنامج رسم الخريطه مباشرتا عن طريق أستخدام الأكواد
14- يمكنه فتح صور الأقمار الصناعيه كخلفيه وراء الرسم أو الرفع المساحى
15- يمكنه أخراج أكثر من 20 تقرير مختلف عن العمل المساحى


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك م زكريا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (11 يوليو 2009)

انشاء الله دائما في تقدم مستمر


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 يوليو 2009)

اللة يفتح عليك يابشمهندس هانى دائما فى المقدمة عرض وافى وجيد


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (13 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم جميعا 
فكلنا أصحاب نفس المهنه
مع أنى مهندس مدنى فى الأساس ولكنى أعشق المساحه بكل مجالاتها
وأشكر الجميع على الرد
ومرحبا بالمهندس عبد العزيز والذى أتمنى أن أراه فى جده قريبا أن شاء الله
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## Magellan2009 (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم :

يا أخى هل من الممكن الحصول على نسخة من برنامج tgo ????????


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

جميل مهندس هاني بوركت 

....................


----------



## مهندس أكرم (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
................


----------



## مهندس تعدين1 (16 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز جدا اشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## adel104 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً باشمهندس /هاني 
لأنني كنت دائماً متردداً في شراء جهاز بين سوكيا ، لايكا و توبكون ، و لكن عرضكم للجهاز بهذا الوضوح حسم قول كل خطيب.


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (29 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك مهندس عادل على التعقيب الظريف
بالنسبه للمهندس محمد حمدى أمين
يكفيك فقط أن تعرف
أنه فى الرفع بال GPS لا تحتاج أن يكون الجهازين فى مدى الرؤيه لبعضهم البعض والنقطه تاخذ 5 ثوانى فقط فى الرصد
بالنسبه للتوقيع بال GPS تتبع السهم فقط حتى تصل الى النقطه فلا داعى لتصفير الزاويه وحساب المسافه وخلافه فقط تتابع السهم الذى على شاشة الجهاز
ويمكنك الأطلاع على موضوعى فى الرابط 
لتفهم الفرق بوضوح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131030.html

وشكرا


----------



## xahlawyyx (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو الرد بصورة هامة*

بجد موضوع رائع ولكنى اريد ان اعرف ما هى رسائل cmrx


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز م هاني 
شرحت فاوفيت الله يبارك لك في علمك
انا بصدد شراء جهاز gps ارجوا افادتي بالسعر لهذا الجهاز الذي قمت مشكورا بشرحة و هل هناك فيديو يشرح استخدامة هيكون ممتاز منك انك ترفعة علي المنتدي هنا فالكثير منا لا يعرف استخدام ال gps و ارجوا افادتي
بمكان ترمبل في الرياض فقد سمعت عنك الكثير بالخير
مشكور اخي الكريم ارجو الرد السريع


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيررررررر


----------



## zikooo (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك يابشمهندس هانى


----------



## حازم اسكندر (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل حيث انة من المواضيع المهمة


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mostafammy (17 نوفمبر 2010)

انا سمعت ان سعره من 170 الف الى 180 الف ريال هل ده سعره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بالفعل هذا هو السعر ويزيد وينقص قليلا تبعا للملحقات التى يحددها المشترى وكذلك الراديوا هل تريد راديوا داخلى فقط يصل مداه ألى 4 كم أو راديوا خارجى يصل مداه ألى 18 كم 
كل هذا يفرق فى السعر

المهم يا جماعه الحصول على المعلومه 

واهم شىء فى الشراء هو تحديد أجابه واضحه على الأسئله التاليه
1- هل توجد صيانه حقيقيه فى التوكيل أم ترسل الأجهزه للخارج ويستمر تصليحها شهور ؟
2- هل تتوفر الكتيبات باللغه العربيه أم لا ؟
3- هل يوجد عند الوكيل مهندسين معتمدين من الشركه الأم ليقوموا بالتدريب أم لا ؟
4- هل يوجد دعم فنى ما بعد البيع أم لا . وكيف يكون ؟
5- أهم من كل هذا أن تسأل مجربين للجهاز من قبل ولا يشترط شخص واحد فمن الممكن أن تكون تجربته سيئه لأى سبب من الأسباب
6- مدى الراديوا مهم جدا وأنا لا أشجع الراديوا الداخلى فهو يجب أن يكون حل أحتياطى ؟
7- مدى مرونة برنامج التشغيل
8- بلد الصنع



وغير ذلك الكثير ولكن المهم التأنى والسؤال قبل عملية الشراء لأن المبلغ كبير ويجب أن يوضع فى محله


----------



## mostafammy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اشتغلت على ترمبل وثالث وليكا بس للامانه ترميل احسن جهاز من حيث العمل الحقلى والعمل المكتبى


----------



## عرفه السيد (20 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً باشمهندس /هاني *


----------



## engyousry (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا م / هانى


----------

